# PSE DNA Video Review



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

This is my review of the new DNA. Working on a second part to it right now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jaa3xZcbrys


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

A more in depth look at the new features
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7w_VFrtc44


----------

